# Feedern auf Karpfen



## chub24 (9. Januar 2009)

Hallo

Könnt ihr mir was zum Feederangeln auf Karpfen sagen.
Möcht nämlich im Frühjahr wo die Rotaugen noch nicht sonderlich aktiv sind auf Karpfen mit Futterkorb angeln.

*Wäre schön wenn ihr mir helfen könntet.#6*


----------



## Angler-Flo (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Feedern auf Karpfen*

Du könntest etwas mit Boillies anfüttern und einfach mit Dosenmais fischen ... halt auf einer Weite die du noch vom Ufer aus anwerfen aknnst mit der Rute. 

Habe ich 2008 gemacht - hat super funktioniert.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Feedern auf Karpfen*

Was willst du den genau wissen??


----------



## Mini-Broesel (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Feedern auf Karpfen*

moin,

mach dir einen Futtermix aus Paniermehl und verschiedenen groberen Bestandteilen wie Hanf,zerkleinerten Pellets , Mais und Maden...als Hakenköder kommen dann am 10 Haken maden oder Dosenmais zum Einsatz..um die Lockwirkung der Maden noch etwas zu erhöhen kannst du die Maden in Backaromen tränken(gibt es in jedem Supermarkt)als besonders gut hat sich bei mir Bittermandel erwiesen....als Montage kommen dann Futterkorb/Futterspirale danach Gummiperle -Wirbel-30cm Vorfach in Schnurstärke 0,18 oder 0,20 mm mit einem 10 Haken zum Einsatz..#h


----------



## tenchhunter (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Feedern auf Karpfen*

Gar net schwer...............
Also am besten angelst du natürlich mit einer Feeder is aber nicht unbedingt nötig. Wenn du im besitz einer Freilaufrolle bist ist es u.U. nicht verkehrt, da Karpfen ,auch im Winter, dir die Rute bei einem unachsamen Moment ins Wasser zirhen können, und dann kannste nur noch hinterherschaun.................
Dann montierst du einen sog. Methodfeeder (oder ne Futterspirale mit Schnurstopper!!!)
mit mind 30-40g, damit sich der Karpfen selbst Hakt (desshalb ein Freilauf.....).
Das Vorfach sollte mit 15-20cm relativ kurz sein. Ob du Mono oder geflochtenes Material benutzt ist egal. Als Köder kannster alles nehmen mit dem du schon Erfolg hattest.
An den Feeder knetest du ein Futter deines Vertrauens( die Konsistenz sollte so ausfallen, das nach einer viertelstunde (besser sogar noch eine Halbe stunde) immer noch Futter am Methodfeeder ist. Den Haken stichst du vor dem auswerfen in dein Futterknödel, so verhinderst du Tüddel.
Viel Spass.............


----------



## chub24 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Feedern auf Karpfen*

Also ich hab auch Feederruten z.b die Shakespeare Ambidex 2000 -120 gr oder die Spro titanix -250gr .:vik:


----------



## MrFloppy (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Feedern auf Karpfen*

wie weit musst du denn werfen? fischst du am see oder im fluss?

für den baggersee nehm ich im frühjahr nen kleinen 10er oder 15er korb und ne winklepickerkombi (1000er rolle und 16er mono). wurfweite ist  bei mir am see so 10 - 20m.

am fluss (isar, mittlere strömung) nehm ich ne 3m90 m-h-feeder mit 50er - 80er körben (4000er rolle und 0,25er mono). Wurfweite 10 - 50m.

futter ist aus bisquit, panier und brotmehl und ein bissl fertigfutter fürn geschmack. als köder nehm ich dosenmais oder maden, die ich auch ins futter gebe. klappt im märz und april super auf kleine und mittlere karpfen. an der picker machen die höllisch laune


----------



## chub24 (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Feedern auf Karpfen*



MrFloppy schrieb:


> wie weit musst du denn werfen? fischst du am see oder im fluss?
> 
> für den baggersee nehm ich im frühjahr nen kleinen 10er oder 15er korb und ne winklepickerkombi (1000er rolle und 16er mono). wurfweite ist bei mir am see so 10 - 20m.
> 
> ...


 
Ne muss nur 2-5 m werfen angle am ca. 20-25 m breiten fluss


----------



## MrFloppy (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Feedern auf Karpfen*

na dann würd ichs doch mit der picker oder ner l-m feeder probieren. da machen auch die kleineren karpfen (und beifang wie döbel, barbe, aland, nase ...) richtig laune. ab 1. märz gehts bei uns wieder los, dann sind neben den friedfischen auch forellen mit dabei


----------



## chub24 (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Feedern auf Karpfen*



MrFloppy schrieb:


> na dann würd ichs doch mit der picker oder ner l-m feeder probieren. da machen auch die kleineren karpfen (und beifang wie döbel, barbe, aland, nase ...) richtig laune. ab 1. märz gehts bei uns wieder los, dann sind neben den friedfischen auch forellen mit dabei


 
Naja ich hab halt noch das Problem das ich noch nen haufen Seerosenbänke habe.|supergri


----------



## HirRscH (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Feedern auf Karpfen*

Zum Feederfischen auf Karpfen hat Hatt Hayes ne DVD gedreht! Such mal bei Youtube nach Matt Hayes - How to feder fish. Ist auf englisch, aber recht gut zuverstehen und das ganze wird gut erklärt was Gerät, Monthage, Futter und Technik angeht !

Gruß HirRscH


----------



## Magne1 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Feedern auf Karpfen*

oder du gehst auf www.matthayes.tv und lädst dir den ganzen Kram per Podcast runter. Lässt sich natürlich auch mit VLC spielen.


----------



## torino (26. September 2009)

*AW: Feedern auf Karpfen*

Ist es besser wenn man auf Karpfen feedert wenn man zuerst ein paar mal den Futterkorb auswirft um futter an den Futterplatz zu kriegen ?


----------



## Andal (26. September 2009)

*AW: Feedern auf Karpfen*

Du willst ja im kommenden Frühjahr loslegen!?

Der ideale Futtermix dazu wird jetzt dann hergestellt. Sammle dir zur Weihnachtszeit reichlich von den ganz einfachen Lebkuchen, Pfefferkuchen und Spekulatsius. Die lässt du beinhart trocknen und zerkleinerst sie anschließend.

Dieser Mix ist aber unglaublich bindig! Also nur ganz sachte anfeuchten und locker in den Drahtfutterkorb drücken. Aus dem gleichen Mix plus etwas Semmelbröseln machst du dir dann einen weichen Teig für den Haken.

Gefischt wird dann dort, wo das Wasser am wärmsten ist und wenn das nur ein halbes Grad zum Rest des Sees ausmacht. Hier sind die Karpfen und sie lieben Weihnachtsgebäck!!!

Je nach Gewässer bist du mit einer kräftigen Pickerrute bis mittleren Feeder ausreichend beraten. Nimm nicht zu große Haken, Gr. 8 reicht vollkommen und fische leise, d.h. keine riesengroßen Körbe und sonstigen Radau. Und nicht wundern, wenn bei den ersten Fischen auch eine Schleie mit dabei ist. Auch die haben den Mix zum fressen gerne.

Alles in allem sind solche Frühjahrskarpfen eine recht einfach zu befischende Angelegenheit. Noch was: Sollte dein Angelplatz so sein, dass du dort auch direkt, also per Futterballen auskommst, dann lass den Futterkorb weg und fische ein Grundblei, so leicht, wie es die Entfernung zulässt. Das fängt besser, als mit jedem Feeder, oder einer Futterspirale!


----------



## *angelprofi (26. September 2009)

*AW: Feedern auf Karpfen*

mit ganz normalen feederfutter anfüttern und an einem 4er mais haken  mit maden oder mais angeln
wenn man bei uns so fischt wird man mit karpfen fast nicht mea fertig xDD
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uz7TlheBILM
mit einer 0.20er hauptschnur macht das drilln erst richtig spaß


----------



## torino (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Feedern auf Karpfen*

Kann man die Karpfen auch jetzt im Herbst noch fangen ?


----------



## Magnumwerfer (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Feedern auf Karpfen*

Natürlich, immer!


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Feedern auf Karpfen*

Im Herbst, die wärmeren tage wirst du bestimmt etwas fangen! Denn dann fressen sie sich dick und fett für den Winter.


----------



## Angel-Flo (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Feedern auf Karpfen*

wo ich mal ganz normal auf brasse gefeedert habe, sind mir auch öfters mal Karpfen eingestiegen, das größte problem ist meiner Meinung nach, wenn die Schnur im Clip ist, kannst du einem besseren Karpfen nicht halten. #q

Im See:
30g Futterkorb, Feedermix, 10er Haken, 20mm vorfach, 0,25mm Hauptschnur, Maden an Haken und los gehts.


----------



## Nico HB (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Feedern auf Karpfen*

Dann einfach die Hauptschnur nach dem auswerfen mit einem Fettstift makieren, oder sich die stelle ganz genau merken!Nach ner Zeit hast da das genau genaue gefühl für wo du hin werfen musst

MFG Nico


----------



## Matchangler92 (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Feedern auf Karpfen*

es gibt noch ne gute möglichkeit. nimm dir einen starken aber dünnen gummi, am besten von einer kopfrute oder nen Posengummi binde dir:
1. einen  kleinen ring der so gerade über den spulen kopf passt.
2. werf an die stelle wo du angeln willst
3. stülp den gummi über die schnur,und häng diesen in den clip
4. schnur noch markieren
5. Fertig und fangbereit

ein großer vorteil ist beim werfen wird die montage ab gebremst, und wennn ein karpfen beißt zieht sich der gummi von alleine runter, aber du kannst dem natürlich auch noch nach helfen.
so geh ich karpfen feedern und wegen dem einclipen ist mir noch nie einer ab gegangen.

Also Petri


----------



## Stefan 07 (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Feedern auf Karpfen*

Hallo,

am besten macht man die Schnur in den Clip. Auswerfen, Rollenbügel zu, zwei-drei Umdrehungen an der Kurbel dann hat man etwas Schnurreserve und die Bremse richtig einstellen. So mache ich das immer, wenn ich auf Karpfen feedere. Als Futter nehme ich das selbe wie sonst auch, nix spezielles, die Montage ist die Schlaufenmontage.

Stefan


----------



## carpfisherbasti (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Feedern auf Karpfen*

Kannst du machen! Musst aber nicht.

Wenn du 2-3 mit vollen Futterkorb ausgeworfen hast ist da schon ne große futterspur zu sehen! Als Köder würde ich mais made empflehlen

Petri heil


----------



## Der-Graf (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Feedern auf Karpfen*

Ich schätze, in den letzten zwei Jahren wird sich das Problem gelöst haben...


----------

